# Striking Out on the GMR



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

So, I've really been trying to get into fishing the GMR here in Troy. I've gone wading in the area near the St Rt 41 bridge 3 times now, and the only bite I've had and the only fish I've landed was a 10" largemouth. I caught it by flipping a green pumpkin Senko texas-rigged into a hole in the grass along the bank. 

That was on my first trip out. On my second trip, I went through almost all of my soft-plastics without getting a bite. As I was leaving, a couple other gentleman started wading out. I asked them what they had the most luck with in that area, and they said crankbaits. I kept getting my texas-rigged soft-plastics stuck under rocks, so I thought I'd give crankbaits a try. My crankbait selection was lacking, so I went out and bought a handful of various color square bills, and a Rebel Teeny Wee Craw in the Stream color pattern. The Wee Craw was the only thing they had specifically mentioned having luck with. 

Last night I went out for the third time. I started using the Wee Craw, but I found that I couldn't cast it very far given its light weight. I moved through the rest of the crankbaits that I purchased as I waded farther north of the 41 bridge. I did not get any bites. 

I'm new to river fishing and wading, but a lot of the area through there seems to have a pretty strong current. Do Bass really hang out in that current? It seems like it would be exhausting for them to navigate it. 

Do any of you have some lure or strategy tips for a river newbie?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

They'll certainly hang out in the current!! Also, next to the current n front ahead of the current and at the tail end of the current. In summer time smallmouth feedng patterns change by the hour so they are not predictable and where they were yesterday is not where they'll be today. 

With only three trips out you should not be discouraged. You'll learn a stretch of river well wading the water as you have and you're throwing the right stuff. A little smallmouth education in their behavioral patterns is all you need. The section your fishing although I've not fished it myself has been known to be a good area to locate them. I highly recommend you pick up Tim's book, you can find it here: http://www.smallmouthangler.com/

The info in this book will knock off years of trial and error. Good luck and post results and lots of pix. 

Also, tips on OGF and the book will be great resources but and a big BUT!!!! Nothing will learn you more than time spent on the water!!! 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I was one of the people you spoke with on your wade the other night. Keep after it and you will start catching fish. The water is up and still a little muddy from all the rains, not ideal conditions. We did not exactly set the world on fire that night either. If you like soft plastics, maybe just switch to something brighter when water is discolered so fish can locate the bait.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Hey! Nice talking to you again! Thanks for the tips. I do have another question for you specifically. What's the easiest way to get from the bank to the center "island" under the bridge? Every place I've attempted to do it has been about waist deep with a strong current. I noticed that one of you were almost dry when you first appeared behind me. I kept wondering how on Earth you managed to get out there without being soaked.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

emptyparad0x said:


> Hey! Nice talking to you again! Thanks for the tips. I do have another question for you specifically. What's the easiest way to get from the bank to the center "island" under the bridge? Every place I've attempted to do it has been about waist deep with a strong current. I noticed that one of you were almost dry when you first appeared behind me. I kept wondering how on Earth you managed to get out there without being soaked.


Approach about 75 yards downstream of bridge from coming from bike path side towards island.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

SConner said:


> Approach about 75 yards downstream of bridge from coming from bike path side towards island.


Thanks! Is there a trail cleared out between the river and the bike path? I discovered last night just how thick that area is. Lots of holes too, so be careful if you ever try to take a shortcut like I did!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Try using 3 inch floating rapala in black and silver. Or if you can find them the rapala shallow running shad rap. Same black back silver body color pattern. Both are easy to learn and use in river smallmouth fishing and both catch plenty of fish.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

emptyparad0x said:


> So, I've really been trying to get into fishing the GMR here in Troy. I've gone wading in the area near the St Rt 41 bridge 3 times now, and the only bite I've had and the only fish I've landed was a 10" largemouth. I caught it by flipping a green pumpkin Senko texas-rigged into a hole in the grass along the bank.
> 
> That was on my first trip out. On my second trip, I went through almost all of my soft-plastics without getting a bite. As I was leaving, a couple other gentleman started wading out. I asked them what they had the most luck with in that area, and they said crankbaits. I kept getting my texas-rigged soft-plastics stuck under rocks, so I thought I'd give crankbaits a try. My crankbait selection was lacking, so I went out and bought a handful of various color square bills, and a Rebel Teeny Wee Craw in the Stream color pattern. The Wee Craw was the only thing they had specifically mentioned having luck with.
> 
> ...



i was like you still a noob to the river i had dandrews and delta oscar help me 
haven't been back hoping too don't give up


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

emptyparad0x said:


> Thanks! Is there a trail cleared out between the river and the bike path? I discovered last night just how thick that area is. Lots of holes too, so be careful if you ever try to take a shortcut like I did!


Yes there is a path another 100 yards downstream. Get in water by path, wade up along edge and cross where previously mentioned.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I haven't been in Ohio for 2 months but the wee craw will produce, as will rooster tails and small spinner baits. I have had good luck with green pumpkin tubes along the 41 stretch just hopping thing off the bottom. If you go down to Tipp try the nature preserve there's usually quite a few smallies hanging around there. Once I get home I'll probably hit the river everyday I can so hopefully I'll see you out there!


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

SConner said:


> Yes there is a path another 100 yards downstream. Get in water by path, wade up along edge and cross where previously mentioned.


Thanks so much! This will make getting out there much easier than trying to cross under the bridge.


----------



## Ken Dubb (May 14, 2013)

I have fished that area several times this year. North of the bridge where the concrete wall starts on the left has produced some very nice 17 and 18" smallmouth.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Ken Dubb said:


> I have fished that area several times this year. North of the bridge where the concrete wall starts on the left has produced some very nice 17 and 18" smallmouth.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey there! I haven't made it that far up yet, but maybe I should next time. What lures do you have the most luck with through there?


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

I fish that stretch regularly. My best lures there have been a chartreuse rebel craw, or bouncing a 4" pumpkin tube across the bottom. Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ken Dubb (May 14, 2013)

Pumpkin tubes work great right through there. Typically what I use unless I take a friend then I cheat and use shiners so they can catch fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

What you throw is important but not as important as WHERE your throwing. Don't shy away from the current. In summer months especially.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

inrll said:


> What you throw is important but not as important as WHERE your throwing. Don't shy away from the current. In summer months especially.


With soft baits, it seems as though the current pulls on my line, and therefore pulls the bait along the bottom. It seems to bounce around for a while until it gets hung up under a rock. Every 3rd or 4th cast seems to get hung up to the point that I have to move 10 feet or so in order to get the bait to come loose from the bottom. This is just when using a Texas rigged crawfish for example. Am I doing it right?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

emptyparad0x said:


> With soft baits, it seems as though the current pulls on my line, and therefore pulls the bait along the bottom. It seems to bounce around for a while until it gets hung up under a rock. Every 3rd or 4th cast seems to get hung up to the point that I have to move 10 feet or so in order to get the bait to come loose from the bottom. This is just when using a Texas rigged crawfish for example. Am I doing it right?


Try a Strike King Caffine Shad Texas Rigged Weightless below a 12 inch leader tied to a swivel and use a 3/0 EWG hook. Target areas around the current such as the current seems where slack water or eddies parallel the current. The slower water where the riffles empty into are an excellent place for this presentation. Let the lure sink and pop it a few times on a slack line and pause then repeat. Youll receive plenty of hits on the initial entrance to the water in shallower areas and the rest of the strikes will follow after the pause. This technique will not hang up in the current like youre having trouble with. You can also pitch this presentation to areas that look fishy and let it slowly sink a few largemouth will be had this way. Its not all about the water either though youll have much more success finding numbers and size if the water you target has a healthy substrate of rock. The same water over sand, silt or mud will not produce the same as if it flows over a good section of rock. This time of year they are keying in on minnows and shad so this is a deadly technique. If you adopt this presentation it will yield plenty of smallmouth all on its own late into the fall season.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

SMBHooker said:


> Try a Strike King Caffine Shad Texas Rigged Weightless below a 12 inch leader tied to a swivel and use a 3/0 EWG hook. Target areas around the current such as the current seems where slack water or eddies parallel the current. The slower water where the riffles empty into are an excellent place for this presentation. Let the lure sink and pop it a few times on a slack line and pause then repeat. Youll receive plenty of hits on the initial entrance to the water in shallower areas and the rest of the strikes will follow after the pause. This technique will not hang up in the current like youre having trouble with. You can also pitch this presentation to areas that look fishy and let it slowly sink a few largemouth will be had this way. Its not all about the water either though youll have much more success finding numbers and size if the water you target has a healthy substrate of rock. The same water over sand, silt or mud will not produce the same as if it flows over a good section of rock. This time of year they are keying in on minnows and shad so this is a deadly technique. If you adopt this presentation it will yield plenty of smallmouth all on its own late into the fall season.


I have some Super Flukes, would that work as well? Also, in this rigging, what purpose does the swivel serve?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

emptyparad0x said:


> Am I doing it right?


If bottom bouncing soft plastics w/weight in the current you need to keep your rod tip high and line tight. 

Also, well this usually only applies to boats but you're not by chance carrying any bananas with you on your wade? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

emptyparad0x said:


> I have some Super Flukes, would that work as well? Also, in this rigging, what purpose does the swivel serve?


Flukes will work, since u have them use them up, that's what I did with mine. I only prefer the Caffeine Shad over others because it seems to have a bit more action and a much better sink rate. Other models of soft jerkbaits tend to want to keep on the surface rather than in the middle of the water column where you want them to be. The swivel helps alleviate line twist and assists in keeping the lure down away from the surface. The swivel is not needed but it helps. I've fished it with and with out it and caught fish either way. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> ...Also, well this usually only applies to boats but you're not by chance carrying any bananas with you on your wade?


My jerkface friends hid a bananna in my waders once and I found out the hard way...or should I say the "squishy" way.


----------



## fishhawk1 (Oct 22, 2012)

emptyparad0x said:


> I have some Super Flukes, would that work as well? Also, in this rigging, what purpose does the swivel serve?


Super Flukes will sink not float. I have had better luck with Zulu's or similar baits that float. They will dive maybe a foot when you twitch or retrieve. You get both a top water presentation and below water presentation in one cast. I get around half my strikes when the bait is floating and half just below the surface. The swivel prevents line twist.


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

You may want to try the golf course side of the river through there. Although I would not recommend wading it. Soft plastics dipped and dunked around the rocks and the water willows work well. But don't be surprised if you get a big thunk and your line has been sliced clean.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Klinger said:


> You may want to try the golf course side of the river through there. Although I would not recommend wading it. Soft plastics dipped and dunked around the rocks and the water willows work well. But don't be surprised if you get a big thunk and your line has been sliced clean.


Funny you mention that.. Fishing very close to where you describe above, my line got sliced off right after a big hit.. Literally was debating throwing a leader on, in hindsight I wish I would've!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

So I spent a little time on the river tonight. I was out there from about 7:30p-9p. I caught two 9-10" Largemouths on my 2nd and 3rd cast by flipping a white super fluke into the holes in the weeds on the East bank South of the bridge. I was excited because I thought that I was going to have a good night, but those would be the only bites I would get. I waded North to the point about half way between the bridge and where the concrete bank begins. At that point, I gave up on the super fluke and switched to a brown and chartreuse craw pattern crankbait. I didn't get any hits off of that either. Over all I would call this trip a success. I didn't get soaked, I didn't lose any lures, and I doubled my record number of fish caught in one trip! 



SConner said:


> Yes there is a path another 100 yards downstream. Get in water by path, wade up along edge and cross where previously mentioned.


Thank you so much for this tip. It made the whole experience tonight much more enjoyable. This was my second trip using my waders and the first trip I fell in trying to cross under the bridge. This was the first night I came back dry! 



fishhawk1 said:


> Super Flukes will sink not float. I have had better luck with Zulu's or similar baits that float. They will dive maybe a foot when you twitch or retrieve. You get both a top water presentation and below water presentation in one cast. I get around half my strikes when the bait is floating and half just below the surface. The swivel prevents line twist.


My Super Flukes seem to work almost the opposite of what you describe. They take forever to sink and they actually climb in depth when you twitch them. I imagine it depends on how you rig them up. I sometimes put a small dipsy sinker on the hook to make the fluke sink faster and parallel to the water. 

Thanks to all of you for the tips. If any of you want to fish together in the Troy area, just shoot me a PM!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

emptyparad0x said:


> Thank you so much for this tip. It made the whole experience tonight much more enjoyable. This was my second trip using my waders and the first trip I fell in trying to cross under the bridge. This was the first night I came back dry!


Good deal, glad to hear things are looking up for you. Remember to listen to all this great advice being given and there is no better training tool than time on the water. By this time next year you should have a few 20+ smallmouth outings to report.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

I went out again tonight. I was out from 7p-9p. This time I waded all the way up past the beginning of the concrete bank. I started off using a texas rigged green pumpkin tube, but I got frustrated with that after about 20 minutes because I kept getting it hung up on the bottom. I then switched to a Bomber Square "A" in the Firetiger pattern. I didn't get any bites until I got about 100 ft into the concrete section. My first catch was a pudgy little rock bass. A couple throws later, I caught a 12" smallmouth bass. Here's the weird part. Both of the fish were foul hooked on the outside of their lip. I thought that was strange. Within another couple casts, I hooked a bass. Unfortunately, it was able to spit out the crank before I could land it. At this point, It was about 8:25 so, I knew I needed to be heading back to the truck. I didn't get any hits on the way back until I got just north of the bridge. At this point, I caught another smallmouth. This one was about 8". Low and behold, this one was foul-hooked as well. This poor little guy took it in the pectoral fin. I took the treble hook out as gently as I could. He swam away pretty strongly, so I hope he recovers. 

Any ideas why I foul-hooked everything? Should I take this experience as a sign that the firetiger colors are good or bad?


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have been fishing SMB also, and found the Green pumpkin colored tubes work well, but a few guys who fish the same river more frequently recommended a lure that resembles a minnow or shad as smb mentioned, so Im also wondering if the Super flukes would work better this time of year?


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Another trip out last night. I was there from about 5:45 to 8:30. This time I took the kayak so that I could get to the concrete section quicker and concentrate my efforts up there. I spent a couple hours anchoring myself in different positions along that section. I threw my chartreuse bomber, soft plastics, spinners, and other crankbaits. I didn't get a single bite last night. 

One step forward, two steps back.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

The five mile stretch from State Route 41 bridge to the Tipp City Municipal Park accessible by rental canoe for $30 (11AM to 7PM weekends). Barefoot Canoe Livery. Not a single road or bridge or habitation for five miles. Just lotsa downed trees and deep holes.


----------



## emptyparad0x (May 31, 2013)

Tom 513 said:


> I have been fishing SMB also, and found the Green pumpkin colored tubes work well, but a few guys who fish the same river more frequently recommended a lure that resembles a minnow or shad as smb mentioned, so Im also wondering if the Super flukes would work better this time of year?


When you use tubes, are they weighted? When I cast out any soft-plastics that are not weighted, the lure just stays towards the top and floats downstream pretty quickly. If I do rig them weighted, the lure sinks to the bottom. But, the current pushes my line, which then drags my lure across the bottom until it gets hung up on a rock. One out of three occurrences of this requires me to move towards the lure in order to get it un-stuck.


----------



## Mr. Map (Apr 3, 2012)

emptyparad0x said:


> When you use tubes, are they weighted? When I cast out any soft-plastics that are not weighted, the lure just stays towards the top and floats downstream pretty quickly. If I do rig them weighted, the lure sinks to the bottom. But, the current pushes my line, which then drags my lure across the bottom until it gets hung up on a rock. One out of three occurrences of this requires me to move towards the lure in order to get it un-stuck.


As someone still somewhat new to river fishing, I would love to see some responses to this very question. Great explanation of the same problem that I sometimes encounter, EmptyP! You are not alone....


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

I use a 1/8th ounce bullet weight for my tubein' exclusively. It gets the lure down to the bottom but is light enough so that it will not constantly get hung up. I always keep some tension on my line as I'm working the tube back toward me. You will feel it crawl over rocks and other structure. Whenever the lure gets stuck, go slack on the line so the tube drops back down. Then give the lure a little flip to get over the structure. When the tube is truly stuck, I resort to the old snap of the line technique and nine time out of ten I'm free. Hope this help.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. Map said:


> As someone still somewhat new to river fishing, I would love to see some responses to this very question. Great explanation of the same problem that I sometimes encounter, EmptyP! You are not alone....


You want to keep your rod tip up and
with no slack. You will Feel the bottom better and snag a lot less. Someone posted this already but the one 8 ounce bullethead works the best to feel the bite and the bottom. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

